# best secure rural employement?



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

How big is much acreage?
10/20/100/1000 acres?


----------



## NitroTurkey (Apr 12, 2011)

80-160+; stream, creek, pond, lake, timber, rural electric, natural spring, rural water, good site for drilling a well are all good features


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

There is plenty of work and land if you don't mind every summer packing everything you can fit in your car strapping the children to the roof and running from hurricanes.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

NitroTurkey said:


> 80-160+; stream, creek, pond, lake, timber, rural electric, natural spring, rural water, good site for drilling a well are all good features


Sounds like my parents' place :blink:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

NitroTurkey said:


> 80-160+; stream, creek, pond, lake, timber, rural electric, natural spring, rural water, good site for drilling a well are all good features


Sounds like you should just buy my house and EC business. 

100 acres 
Pond
Three bedroom house
Summer kitchen
Wood heat
Barn
Small field 
Cows
Two wells
Solar system
Too much EC work


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Level 30 acres in Elrama,Pa. former site of a First Energy Generation plant.Close to Mon river.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm going to Mexico. I figure there all here, so I'll take my pension and go there.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Loose Neutral said:


> I'm going to Mexico. I figure there all here, so I'll take my pension and go there.



One of my employees just retired to Mexico....My thought WTF? Maybe Costa Rico, but Mexico?


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm reading about these retirees going down there for health care, super cheap. Also seeing people go to India for health care services.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Getting lot's of bang for the buck. I bet that guy is living like a king down there.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Loose Neutral said:


> Getting lot's of bang for the buck. I bet that guy is living like a king down there.



Gated community, 3 hours to San Diego, never leaves the community, hardly my choice of life styles, but we all have to make choices.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

brian john said:


> Gated community, 3 hours to San Diego, never leaves the community, hardly my choice of life styles, but we all have to make choices.


 
Is it callled Los Gaviotas ?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

brian john said:


> One of my employees just retired to Mexico....My thought WTF? Maybe Costa Rico, but Mexico?


I checked into Costa Rico, 60 percent if the Americans that move there, leave within a year.


----------



## scryan (Oct 31, 2010)

Upstate (WAY upstate) NY. Not sure about the works as of yet, and the taxes are horrible, but land is cheap. :blink:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Try the TVA.
A friend went from out power house to one of theirs a few years ago. 
He loves to fish now.


----------

